
Why Is There So Much Hate for the Word “Moist”? (2015) - sogen
http://nautil.us/blog/why-is-there-so-much-hate-for-the-word-moist
======
bediger4000
Personally, I hate it because of the technical use of "moisture" by mechanical
engineers that do thermodynamics of steam. Hank Sauer, summer 1980, University
of Missouri - Roll, Thermodynamics class. Sauer was a jerk, of course, all
heat engineers are jerks. When water is at a temperature and pressure where it
can be both liquid and gas, the "quality" of the steam is the proportion of
gas to total water. Sauer used the word "moisture" a lot when describing this.

------
qubex
I remember that in the TV series “ _Dead Like Me_ ” the main (dead)
character’s mother vehemently abhors the word. It was the first time I had
ever encountered aversion to it and I marked it down as deliberate
“quirkiness-injection” by the scriptwriters.

When I later discovered that the aversion was widespread (much like my
inexplicable hatred of parsley) did I realise it was an actual phenomenon. I
always put it down to the connotation of female sexual arousal.

------
coldtea
Because "adults" in some places shaped by puritan religious culture can't
stand anything that reminds them of "dirty" bodily functions or sexuality?

